# 2008 Stalkabout



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow! That thing is huge. Looks like you have quite a bit of room on the inside of the costume. I have to admit that anyone who's claustorphobic would probably not be able to wear mine.

How are you planning on moving the head?

Nice start. I especially like the base.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

looks good keep the pics coming


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your project has great potential. The engineering looks great!
One suggestion I would have is to somehow try to "bulk up" the (boris ) skull. It looks way too small in proportion to the huge body. IMHO.


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

*Updated Pictures*

I finally got some updated pictures with the head installed and the skeleton almost complete (need to add rear fillout bar for shoulders). 2008 Stalkabout Progress. I worried my neighbors doing a body test this past weekend. I draped it in my cloak again and was testing the "inner" fabric for it's costume (movement and visibility)

I think I have most of the details worked out. The Inner cloak is going to be a drape of tripple layers of sheer fabric. There will be pockets in each shoulder to be able to pull unneed layers of the inner cloak out of the way as it gets darker. The outer cloak will be a one piece horror robe that is split halfway down the front. The cowled hood will be the third and final piece with a hardware cloth structure so the head has free reign. Once comlpleted, it should be less than an inch shy of 8ft.

Still todo are wiring leds into the head (wires run in photos), setting up the head linkage bars (need to be expanding to support the multiple users), hands, and sewing the costume. Time is getting short as the preliminary target is to be done by Oct 1st so we can demo it at the casting call for the haunt!

Sorry I don't have pictures/video of the fabric/movement test. I only get to work on this when the wife and little one are taking naps or in bed.


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

*head movement...*

The plan for the head was to attach bars and strap hinges to a helmet. Unfortunately, I am having to go with a bike helmet for this year as everything else in the area is "out of season" or just plain too small! I don't have a small head and have a hard enough time finding hats that fit.

I will try to get a photo of the head base, but it is a flattened PVC T screwed to a block of plywood with strap hinges and nylon washers to allow movement. This is attached via a T-nut to the lug of an aluminum mini-trypod with the legs removed. Hopefully this will give me a decent amount of movement.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I love to see these. Mine's an inch short of 8' also. Makes life easy when you can bring that thingh inside. I have a similar tripod/ plywood set up on mine. The bike helmet will be kind of bad (that's what I have), but as long as you don't make it look down too much, you should be alright.


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

I was hoping to avoid the bike helmet because of the issues that have been posted, but the only options I have locally are all too expensive. I thought about one of the airsoft military helmets clones, but locally they want ~$40+. If I find I just don't like it, there is still time to modify before the event! This year though I've just about hit the budget and time caps.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I hear ya on the price thing man. The only prob I had with mine was at the end on the night, it wanted to hang it's head in shame due to the bike helmet. side to side was perfect, but the "nod" makes these things friggin cool. I'm planning on adding a rubber band or bungee cord to counter-balance the nod enough to not aggrivate me.


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

*notes on base/transport/head linkage*

Working on this project solo, the base is the best part of the entire beast. The base separates into two sections that can easily be reattached to the main pipes. The plan is to put lift lines on washers so I can pull them up from the ground using a magnetic wand to get the lift line.

I know that on Halloween, I will not be able to wear this at my desk so the freestanding feature will allow it to Loom in the lobby! Maybe I can convince the powers that be to let me hide a small fogger and chiller under the robe.

I also have another set of feet that I plan to pop onto the main structure for transport. This has allowed me to work on the main structure without needing a stool. The torso without the head is just shy of 4ft on its own.

It looks like transport will be in four pieces: torso, head + linkage, hood, and base(s). Once set up though it is pretty easy to get in and out of. I hope to get the linkage for the head started tonight and plan on making it adjustable with wing nuts and slotted aluminum bar.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

That look great. I'm doing one on the step by step.on this forum. I always wanted to make a stalker. Well done.


----------



## Vladimyr (Sep 24, 2008)

That looks fantastic. I'm not always sold on the look of the Stalkabout costumes but yours is coming along nicely. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

*Slow going...*

No pictures in this update... Been sick for the last week and just running behind. I believe I have the eyes worked out now and have rough sewn the inner drape and trying to find time to get the arms stitched into the outer robe.

The eyes are made of a pair of ultra-bright UV LEDs encased in high temp hot glue until the point sources of light are removed, then they are inserted into half of a ping-pong ball. The light that is emitted is actually a really eerie light blue. Just look at a blob of hi-temp glue under a blacklight.

the inner drape (view through material) is rough fit, but I still need to drop the monster down to a reasonable height and cut out the "neck" and stitch in the anchor points. The drape itself is three layers of black sheer attatched to a header of heavier material. The heavier material will provide support for the sheer and take the weight and stresses of the anchoring. The plan is to attach the inner drape so that the header material forms pockets in under the shoulders that will be utilized to hold the additional material when better visibility is needed. The extra layers can be pulled into the chest and tucked into the pockets in the shoulder. This should also allow for the operator to easily pull down an additional layer when better cover is needed.

The outer robe will anchor to the inner header and open into a V split from the shoulders to just below the chest. This will provide the window. The fabrics blend together pretty well.

I have a rough template for the hood, but will need to get the head linkage finalized and mounted before finalizing that detail.

I'll try to get some pictures up soon for all to enjoy. Most of this weekend, I will be working on scene builds for our local Halloween production. A friend who will be operating the stalkabout for the production will be dropping by on Tues for a fit and function check... maybe I'll try to get some video if I'm at that point!


----------



## lewlew (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds like it's really coming along. Can't wait to see the new pics and some video. Keep it rolling!


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

*Updates...*

2008 Stalkabout I have the eyes made and mounted. They are based on multi-temp glue diffusing a pair of UV leds. This combination leads to a realy nice blue that I haven't seen anywhere and should really add to the creap factor. I have the eyes mounted and the mask reinstalled onto the wigform. I also have shots of the skeleton of one of the hands as it was coming together. 

There is still a lot to be done and very little time to get it finished. This needs to be completed in just over a week for our local haunt. Man, time flies when you get to working on something fun.

I hope to have the head linkage and hands mounted early this week. Then maybe I can get things flowing better.


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

*more progress*

I managed to snag some assistance from my mother in law to sew a bit on the robes and take in the shoulders while I was working on the hands. The hands are now mounted and the inner drape is 95% complete and the outer robe is 80%. I have most of the controls in place and a plan on how to get done. Now if only life will settle down, I may be ready in time for upcoming events!

more pictures added to the album!


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

I managed to get the hands about 3/4 of the way "fleshed" and reinforced with elastic. This really does help with the return. In playing with it I found I need to flatten the edges of the 3/4" PVC rings I'm using as pull tabs and upgrade to 1" rings for the thumbs. I also have the cloak attached now. I think it's looking pretty good for base. I will be adding some dyed gauze(freaky fabric) to help with covering the transition between the outer and inner portions for viewing.

The head is currently static, but I plan on just having it swivel (Left/Right) because the bike helmet just really didn't give me the control needed to maintain the tripod at a usable state (head kept falling to the side or forward). I have to disassemble the tripod and lock some of the movement before starting back into that project.

With luck I will have a test video soon of it in motion. Time is getting short as I am 8 days from the production debut! All the little things add up! On the bright side the Hitchcock DVD collection on the local walmart bargin bin has really helped get me in the mood while working on this beast!


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

Well, it's been a while since the last post... The production I was working was canceled and work has been so busy that tonight was the first chance for the second mobility test of the stalker. I have the hands done, but I think I need to use a thinner material next time I do them.  Once fleshed and all the work done, the fingers are kinda hard to pull. I took my test hand and weakened the tubing I was using a bit, but after testing, it proved to be too weak and sheared off... Guess I'll be playing with the idea for next year's improvements.

I found out the tacking I did of the hem was not enough so I have to redo it with a couple of more folds. Not an issue until I started stepping on the front when walking level or slight incline.

Remaining items:
Rehem the outer robe
pad the brackets where the pvc mounts to the backpack (I will grind these down later)
add dyed, tattered gause for more depth of costume
paint the lower frames, maybe add some friction tape (if I can remember where I left it!)

Results of testing:
visibility test: neighbor thinks I'm nuts
mobility test 1: decided on a few modifications, neighbor's kid saw it and remarked "I think I'm gonna pee!!"
mobility test 2: Left the head static, added lights on chest to illuminate head. Person driving through neighborhood went around the block, passed again, pulled a Uie, and then stopped and asked for some pictures while his girlfriend would barely look out the window!

I think I have time to get my final touches in before I take this beast into the office on Fri and then around the church and in-laws neighborhood. Sorry I don't have more photos or video, but I only get to work on this when everyone else in the house is in bed! I will make sure to get photos at a minimum while at the church at the beginning of the trunks of treats.


----------



## VA-Demented (May 20, 2008)

*The Results!!!*

I have learned a few things about the stalkabout that I will improve upon next year! It had a great impact around the office and at the church. The character was played menacing at work and hammy at the church. Both methods really catch people off guard. I hope to get photos soon!!

The stalkabout is a great size and with a little practice, one can navigate doorways and hallways with a smidgen of room to spare. The Width makes it a challenge for home hallways, but most offices should not have a problem. Also, if you choose to build your own, Make sure you build a lower stand that can disconnect! This feature made this costume very manageable and allowed it to LOOM on the lobby while I was at my desk.

The thing I found most amusing about this at work, was how others that were afraid would work to set up other coworkers. I had several call people out of their offices to find me standing just out of sight in the hall.

When playing it hammy, people will be very confused! After the children see you interacting (shaking hands, playing games, dancing, etc) they really want to take pictures with you and show you off to their friends.

The most important thing about a costume like this is that it has limitless possibilities and is a lot of fun! Now off to scheme for the upgrades to implement for next year... Next post will have updated link to photos, I promise!


----------

